# crab not eating anything - help or he's gonna die :(



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought red claw crab 2 days ago and he's not eating anything, I've kept them before, and they ate meat and algae tablets. I have lined up on his dry land a small bit of- algae pellet, cucumber , boiled turkey (only meat I had) and half a pea, he hasn't touched any, and he's been around them the whole time! Even standing on them, I have got any blood work, and won't be able to go until 3 days, what can I do? Help!


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh yeh and he only had one claw will this affect his eating?


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

Its okay he just ate hahahaha major freak out -_-


----------



## Monkey87 (Jan 11, 2012)

i was gonna say... HE WILL EAT... hes just getting used to new surroundings.. he wont starve himself to death...in the wild crab are scavengers and they WILL find food.!


----------



## tut_blimey (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok thanks for the tip man last time they just must of got used faster.


----------

